# Source for 1128DDE impeller?



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I tried to help an elderly neighbor today with her snowblower. (The terrain between us is such that I cannot easily get my own machine over there.) She has a Deere 1128DDE, manual is copyright 2001. The engine fired right up, but when I tried to use it it threw snow all of about 3-4 feet. Seriously. Engine is roaring away perfectly, everything is spinning properly, yet there's just no force behind the snow.

Closer examination revealed that the blades on the impeller (not the auger) are _*incredibly*_ bent. There's easily 0.5-1 inch clearance between the edges of every blade and the volute housing. Someone must have been blowing fist-sized rocks through this thing sometime in the past. No wonder it doesn't move snow - it's remarkable that anything comes out of the chute at all. Amazing damage.

I don't think the existing impeller can be salvaged, even the support brackets behind each blade are bent out of shape and several blade edges are literally curled back on themselves. Trying to be the nice guy, I said I'd look up a source and price for a replacement. Turns out impellers are remarkably hard to find for Deere snowblowers. The only source I found was Green-Parts-Direct. However, I'm troubled by the fact that the impeller on her machine has three blades (properly spaced at 120 degrees) while the one on the website illustration has four at 90 degrees. Her impeller also has four set screws, two on each side, while the website shows just two on one side. (It's possible that there are two non-threaded pins that pass through the entire impeller, I didn't look that close.) Based on just the blade count I'm not confident that I've found the correct part, or that the website is accurate, etc.

Questions:

1) What's a good source and price for a replacement impeller for a unit of the ~2001 vintage?

2) How many blades on the impeller for this unit?

3) How difficult a job is it to replace the impeller? I have most tools and am pretty mechanically handy, but I'm concerned that by the time I pull off the entire front auger assembly and the gearbox and the drive shafts and everything else, maybe this is one of those jobs best left to the dealer. I can't easily get it to my house, so I'd have to lug all required tools to her place... and I'd be working outside in the snow because she doesn't have a garage.

Thanks for any input as I try to help out this neighbor.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That would be an Ariens built Deere. Generally really good machines. You can probably find parts on ebay. It has been my experience that the impellers are welded to the auger transmission shaft? Maybe not.. You could get the auger out of the housing and maybe be able to bend those fins back? You'd have to separate the bucket from the drive and remove the auger fly wheel and such.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Not sure about the welded impeller. This one has at least two pins through the impeller, which suggests it's pinned and not welded to the shaft.

I did look on eBay and Amazon, no luck on either. That place mentioned above is the only one I could find that listed anything.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Pictures of the machine may help. Perhaps someone identifies it as the same as an Ariens XXX, perhaps giving another source for looking up parts. 

Nice of you to help her! But having to work on it outside, at her place, ugh, that makes things a lot tougher. Especially when you suddenly need a tool you didn't expect.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Too many unknowns to guess on a part......
What IS known... NOT a job for the faint of heart. I'm sure heat and pullers, maybe a press will be needed to get it apart.
DEFINITELY NOT a job to be done outside, on the ground, away from every tool you own.
Chances are, that impeller could be straightened out fairly well, with heat and a press. If not, I'm sure a used unit could be had.
But what are the chances this will happen again?? Who (Or What)did the damage in the first place?? Have those circumstances changed??


GLuck, Jay


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Once we have a picture of the snowblower, we can probably find you a new Ariens equivalent. However... I'd hate to be the one trying to remove an almost 20 year old impeller from the shaft outside in the snow.

Do you maybe have a machine shop nearby with a press?


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I will go get a photo later this morning and post it.

I don't have a press, nor do I have easy access to one, but I can ask around. I presume the reason I'd need a press is because the impeller could be seized to the shaft after 20 years? Given that I can see at least two pins through it and the shaft, I don't expect that it's welded on... but rust/seizure is a definite possibility.

As for how it happened and it recurring... I asked her about that and it's her belief that a nephew was probably careless a few years ago. After she gets done paying for a new impeller I suspect she'll be more discerning about how the machine gets used!

EDIT: I've been researching how one would replace the impeller (the manual is utterly silent on that topic and unlike Ariens, I can't find JD service manuals online anywhere) and the general consensus is that you split the machine between the engine section and the auger/impeller section. This appears to reveal a pulley on the impeller shaft, on the other side of the back wall of the impeller volute. I'm hopeful removing _*that*_ pulley is straightforward and doesn't require some special tool like the press-fit pulleys on power steering pumps often do. Then you pull the entire impeller/gearbox/auger assembly out the front, and you can finally access the impeller. This avoids completely disassembling the auger shaft, gearbox, etc.

Back soon with a photo - thank you to everyone that is helping me with this. Just trying to be a good neighbor to this single gal in her 80's.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

My experience with impellers is unless it's thumping inside the bucket or ripped/sheared metal you can bend them back. I've seen some tips bent all the way back opposite. However, like everyone else mentioned, not the easiest thing to work on. Pull the shear pins and see if the augers even rotate on the shaft. May be rusted and why the damage happened to begin with. My experience with those Ariens made Deeres is the bigger HP are 924 series (which is good IMO). The lower HP ones are 932 series which are a complete PIA to do trans work on compared to 924.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

As promised, I now have a series of photos.

We'll start with the impeller and shaft. I've highlighted the 2? 4? pins/set screws that appear to connect it to the shaft. You can also get a partial view of the blade damage in this photo (stay tuned for a better shot).


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Here's a closeup of one of the blade tips. This one is curled around on itself, and you can see substantial material is actually missing. The others aren't as curled, but they are bent/cracked/rusted far more. One of the other three blades is visible at the bottom of the volute. I don't think "heat and beat" is going to save this impeller.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is the operator's view of the machine. The model number "1128DDE" is clearly visible. I looked for a model/serial number plate but could not find one in any of the usual places.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Here are the left and right sides down where I would expect the two halves to separate. I don't see any obvious "remove these larger bolts to separate the halves". There's a single large-ish bolt on the top of the left side, sort of surrounded by the belt guard, but no obviously similar bolt on the right side. Maybe they're under the belt guard? Or does this era of machine separate in some other way?


----------



## bbwb (Oct 25, 2018)

I went through and rebuilt the front end of my Ariens 924116 to initially replace the worn bearing on the impeller shaft. While I was at it, I decided that I would replace the auger gear case with the new cast iron one. One thing lead to the other, and I could not remove the two roll pins that held the impeller on the shaft (heat, 3 punches, and 2 drill bits later) it would not budge. Wound up buying a new impeller. 

Where I am going with this, depending on your abilities, tool assortment, patience, and time, you may find that replacing all of the components may be the way to go, provided you can find the right part(s). My hunch is the Ariens components will work.
Assuming you can get it all apart, plan on replacing the impeller bearing and perhaps the auger bushings while your at it. You don't want to take this apart again.

An after market one is available for a $142. The JD part number is AM127453.


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

You'd be surprised how much a good welder can do, I'm not, but my friend is:wink2:
Yours should be fairly similar to this Ariens. 

https://www.partstree.com/models/92...-28-snow-blower-11hp-tecumseh-sn-000101-above
There will be another big bolt under the belt guard.
Like I said though, check those augers spin with shear pins out. That's a whole other project if they are rusted on.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

That impeller can be saved.... Heat & beat....... in place. Or if your THAT adventurous, pull that impeller assembly out and press it back into shape. I doubt the impeller will come off very easily, even if you get the roll pins out. But looks like your working in a tough environment. And yes, The other Tub bolt is hidden under the belt cover. No matter which direction you choose, I'd install an impeller seal kit when finished. 


GLuck, Jay


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm confident we can talk you thru it, but this is going to be a job you want to do in your garage or someplace enclosed and warm. (not INSIDE of your house) Also I think oneboltshort is on the right track, getting parts from Ariens. the serial number sticker, if it is still there, would be right below the back of the engine, by the bottom pan. I have an 828D at one of my church buildings so similar in design, yours just has a bigger engine and switch controlled chute adjust. If you need references I'd be happy to go look at my machine and what not to talk you thru this. Between the advice on here and what not, I think this is doable.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You can familurize yourself some more with this machine by watching these videos. 



One from our awesome youtube repairman Donnyboy 73 







Here is similar to what you'll be doing to get the auger apart and fly wheel off of there 

















And the attached photo is where you might find the model/serial number decal for you to get the info off of for us


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you! I will watch the videos and check the machine again for a model/serial plate. I'll report back tomorrow (it's after midnight here).


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

After reviewing everything and considering the comments in this thread, I have recommended to my neighbor that she make do with the machine through the rest of this winter and then take it to the local dealer for impeller replacement, and whatever other bearings/seals/etc. come up in the process.

I'm concerned that I will get partway into the project and then need "another part", a special tool, etc. leaving her without a machine for longer than expected. We got 20+ inches of snow last weekend and that's not entirely unusual here, so she really cannot go without at least some form of snow removal.

On the personal side, I'm also worried about owning this problem. Once I start tearing into it, whatever happens becomes MY problem because I'm the last one to touch it. I want to be helpful, and if it was my machine I'd do everything, but the combination of season and risk is just too much.

She's very happy with this result, and thanked me for doing all the research so she's prepared for the dealer. I was honest with her about my reasons, and I felt a bit guilty, but she's very comfortable with where things stand so it should be all right.

Thanks again to everyone for the feedback. Without it I might have gotten in too deep!


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Summer update... the owner took it to the local JD dealer where she bought it ~20 years ago. They said they cannot get the impeller anymore, it's too old, and did she bring her checkbook to buy a brand new one?

That's not how I think a single lady in her 80's should be treated.

So before she's stuck spending thousands... does anyone know of a source for this impeller? Here is the information she gave me (it's not physically next door so I cannot go investigate without driving to where the machine is right now):

Product ID: 1128DDE
Serial: MO1128DDEL212169

User bbwb suggested above that the impeller part number is now AM127453. I'm hoping someone here might have one "in the back", or whatever, and we can buy it for her. She has someone who is willing to take on the project of installing it (so I don't end up owning the problem, if you know what I mean). I'm trying to arrange everything, get her the impeller she needs, and then hand it off to her other guy to do the actual install.

Any leads to a new impeller will be greatly appreciated as we try to help this gal out. Thanks!


----------

